# Who wants in on the latest ENA line?



## Dextra (Nov 30, 2004)

My dream is that each month, we'll release one Arsenal, one Armoury, and one Adventurer book, starting in January.  Who's in?

*ENAdventurer*​
The latest in the ENA line from ENWorld's own ENPublishing, these books details about the equipment we all use.  Historic basis, innovative ideas, magical versions, alternate materials... basically, the same format as the Armoury and Arsenals, although the Prestige Class, Spells and Deity sections could be a tad slim for some.    Instead, we'll include a specialty shop description, including details on the layout, product prices, and owner.

Don't forget, if it ends up being more of an article than a book, we can always buy a manuscript for the ENWorld Gamer magazine rather than put it in a book by itself.  OR we could combine it with other, smaller pieces to include in the "Everything Else" tome.

Here's some potential topics that have not been claimed as of yet:

-10 Dungeoneering Essentials (as per the Adventurer's Guide- hopefully Ryan Nock and Peter Ball will grab this one)
-Everything Else (this will be all the odds and ends that don't really deserve a book of their own)
-Food & Drink & Cooking (rations, cooking gear, serving gear)
-Spellcaster Items (divine, arcane, alternate inks and scroll materials, etc)
-Stowing It (packs, pouches- let's face it, what's the one thing for the adventurer who has everything? Somewhere to put it!!!)
-Tools & Skill Kits (if we end up doing Larceny and Spellcasters, I suspect there might not be much left to cover, 'cept some weapon and armourcrafting gear... ooooh... I like the idea of a magic whetstone that makes your blade keen for X attacks- has this been done already?)
-Transport (although the idea of doing ships seems daunting!)

Email me ASAP if you're interested: denise at ambient dot ca.

PS- If you haven't delivered a product by 60 days after claiming dibs AND if someone else expresses interest in the topic, I reserve the right to yank the project out from under you.  I'd prefer it if the new author and old could work together, though.  I understand that life has an awkward way of intruding upon writing, so am pretty tolerant, and am apt to grant deadline extensions if adequately assuaged.


----------



## Dextra (Dec 1, 2004)

Alrighty, Musical Instruments and Other Bardly Gear (working title) is now spoken for.
Get your dibs in quick, y'all!
I want to publish one per month starting in January, so I need to see some manuscripts rolling in the next month or two!

For those who need more of an idea as to what I'm looking for, here's a little outline:

-Introduction: why this is an important item, or deserving in-depth treatment
-Statistics: as per the SRD, plus some optional rules
-Historic background: real world, fantasy literature/genre, other
-Variants on the "norm" from the SRD- alternate materials, styles, ethnicities (real world and fantasy racial)
-minor, medium, major magical item versions, a psionic version, and one artifact, new magic enhancements
-A specialty shop that carries the item, complete with pricing, owner/staff, layout, etc. so it can be plonked into any urban setting
-if relevant:
        -Prestige Class(es) related to the item, including one organization.  Sample NPCs optional
        -Spells & Powers: arcane, divine, psionic
        -A Deity

Feel free to use OGC material, but I want these products to be at least 75% original.

We're trying to keep the books to under 25 pages, BTW, so this needn't be a magnum opus.


----------

